# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Building/Structure Mapping >  Faircrest Mage Tower

## woekan

My new project:

The Faircrest mage tower.

Its a tower in the north-east part of this city. (The white tower in the little park, with the lake.)

Here is my basic first sketch. I'm going to make a digital version with photoshop.

----------


## Gandwarf

Very cool sketch Woekan! Can't wait to see this one in its full glory  :Smile:

----------


## ravells

Gorgeous sketch! If was me I'd call the map done!  :Wink:

----------


## woekan

Thanks, Here is the first WIP

The sketch took 3 hours, the first WIP took 2 hours and is done in photoshop.

I'll make the outside view of the building first, and then i'll do the maps.

Any tips or advice for this? I know it isn't exacly mapping, but i''m going for a certain style of adventure map.

----------


## Steel General

It looks fantastic! Looking forward to the maps as well.

----------


## Ascension

That's fantastic!  Dude, you gotta hook us up with a tut.  Tried to rep ya but gotta spread some love, hopefully I can by the time the maps are done.

----------


## RobA

I threw some rep your way 'cause I  love drawings like that (I almost like the sketch better than the final result!)

-Rob A>

----------


## Nomadic

> I threw some rep your way 'cause I  love drawings like that (I almost like the sketch better than the final result!)
> 
> -Rob A>


Seconded (including the rep part)... That is an incredibly beautiful sketch. Something worth hanging on a wall certainly. Brilliant work.

----------


## Strickland5

The Photoshop looks too "new" for lack of a better term compared to your hand drawing. Great work on both though.

----------


## torstan

Very nice. I actually prefer your hand drawn sketch style too. You can clearly draw. Have you got a tablet you could use to do these drawings directly in photoshop?

The one thing that sticks out is the tile pattern on the turret. The vertical lines should all come from the peak rather than being exactly vertical.

Looks good so far.

----------


## Gandwarf

I agree with the others. At the moment I think your sketch is better than the digital rendering. Not to say the latter is bad... no, the sketch is just too good  :Smile:

----------


## woekan

Thanks. I'm going to use the sketch. Not to sure where to go from here yet. But this is what i have so far.

I guess ill start the actual mapping of the tower.

----------


## Hoel

It's a really interesting architecture. Is it based on a real tower?

----------


## woekan

Not really, i just took some medieval towers as reference and made my own with the styles i found there

----------


## woekan

I think its close to finish. What do you guys think?

----------


## Steel General

That's really nice Woekan, though I think the border piece in the bottom middle could have the opacity lowered a bit. To me at least, it draws the eye away from the tower sketch and maps.

----------


## Korash

> That's really nice Woekan, though I think the border piece in the bottom middle could have the opacity lowered a bit. To me at least, it draws the eye away from the tower sketch and maps.


That and scale down the corner decorations a bit. They look to be crowding the drawing and maps too much.

Great work!!  :Cool: 

Repped (:edit: nedd to spread some more before I can  :Frown:  )

----------


## woekan

Thanks again for the crit.

This is my latest WIP

----------


## Steel General

Much better I think.

----------


## torstan

Very nice. I especially like the city map on the background!

Probably worth putting in a scale as well.

I like it a lot.

----------


## Hoel

I like it too.. Very good job!

----------


## Gandwarf

Yep. YAY for Woekan  :Smile: 
And repped.

----------


## Fabrice

It is so nice that it may well become a recurrent locale for a campaign... I have shamelessly copied it on my disk. I hope you do not mind?

----------


## woekan

Thanks for the compliment. 

I'm honored if you use it in your campaign  :Smile:

----------


## ravells

Beautiful work, Woekan. Can't rep you until I spread some more around....sorry!

----------


## Bishop Odo

Very nice it has a Warhammer RPG, "Old World," that is Empire feel, I like it.

----------


## StillCypher

This is a very cool drawing. I, too, am much in favor of the hand-drawn look. I'm glad you removed the lower center decoration. Looks much cleaner and neater now. And I love how you used the city map for the background texture. Coolness all over the place...

----------


## Redstar

I agree with others - the sketch is the way to go, you did a great job tweaking it and putting it into the map.  I also like the city background/texture.  Nice touch.

The only thing I would like to see is the scale changed.  I feel like the interior of the tower has so much potential, but its represented on a very small scale off to the side.  I'm not sure if you're pressed for time and need the map done now, but I'd love to see the the size of the map changed to include a more detailed layout (perhaps still sketched).  

Overall, great map though.

----------

